# Tex sous mac



## Ircan (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Je recherche un éditeur tex assez simple, j'ai trouvé Texmaker.
Il n'arrive pas à compiler mes fichiers, car il n'a pas les executables tex.
Je n'ai aucune idée où je pourrai les trouver, pourriez-vous m'aider?
Merci


----------



## Nathalex (11 Février 2009)

Fais une recherche google sur "MacTex". Tu tomberas sur la page de téléchargement de tout le nécessaire et même le superflu !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas TeXShop ? La dernière mise à jour simplifie encore la visualisation du texte.


----------



## numsix (11 Février 2009)

mactex est tres facile a utiliser, texlive aussi, tu peux choisir... En frontend je recommendrais comme domdom1 Texshop.


----------

